# Starting a Business - Model Contract Form?



## dom yo (Apr 22, 2010)

Me and 3 of guys are starting a clothing line that kind of has an urban feel to it. 

I'm going to be taking the pictures (god help us all )

What are some pointers for a contract for the models that we use.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 22, 2010)

What you want is a 'Model Release Form'.  

I'm sure that Google will turn up plenty of good examples that would be fine for you to use.


----------



## dom yo (Apr 22, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> What you want is a 'Model Release Form'.
> 
> I'm sure that Google will turn up plenty of good examples that would be fine for you to use.


thanks!
i knew i there was a more accurate term for it


----------



## bennielou (Apr 22, 2010)

Why not shoot TFP?  They use the images to boost their port, and so do you?


----------



## dom yo (Apr 22, 2010)

bennielou said:


> Why not shoot TFP?  They use the images to boost their port, and so do you?


you lost me completely with that entire post haha
you have to speak in dumbed down terms for me


----------



## bennielou (Apr 22, 2010)

dom yo said:


> bennielou said:
> 
> 
> > Why not shoot TFP? They use the images to boost their port, and so do you?
> ...


 

You are funny Dom Yo.

TFP is "Trade for Print".  It basically means you don't pay the model, but instead offer them portfolio prints (or disk)  in exchange for their time.  It works out pretty well for everyone if a model is just starting out.  They get good photos hopefully, and in this case, a clothing line, and the photographer gets pretty girls at no charge.


----------



## dom yo (Apr 22, 2010)

bennielou said:


> dom yo said:
> 
> 
> > bennielou said:
> ...


Wow thanks! thats definitely a good idea. I assume I would still need some sort of Form for that as well though, right?


----------



## bennielou (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, you still need a contract.


----------



## KmH (Apr 22, 2010)

bennielou said:


> Yes, you still need a contract.


and a release form/clause (model release) giving you permission to use their likeness to promote your product line. The contract and the release can be in the same document.

Experienced models will likely know more about the nuances of model releases than you do, so be careful. Experienced models are also likely to want amendments to your boilerplate release form/clause to suit both theirs and your needs.

As with any business paperwork (contracts, release forms), it is a good business practice to have them written, or at the least reviewed, by a qualified attorney to ensure they are actionable in your jurisdiction or the jurisdiction your attorney deems suitable for filling an action.

Model release laws vary by state in the US.


----------



## dom yo (Apr 22, 2010)

KmH said:


> bennielou said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, you still need a contract.
> ...


Thanks for the info!
In the end I was going to take it to a lawyer to be review. We still have to find one to set as our registered agent for the business. I just wanted some basics down.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm surprised KmH doesn't mention joining a pro organization. He usually does 

The cost of the membership easily pays for itself in benefits and is tax deductible so it is absolutely worth it. For example, they would be able to steer you towards the right lawyer which is very important imo when dealing with intellectual property. In your case you may want to look into a fashion organization (I imagine there is one) since you won't be dealing with selling usage of your images.

As mentioned by Big Mike, you can find the model release for your state on the web but I would still run it by a lawyer.

bennielou's suggestion is a good one but only if you find someone who is good. Otherwise you could be wasting your time. It is however a good way to learn to work with models if you don't have the experience.

And don't forget you will need a hair person and a make up person and those can be even more problematic than the model if they have no or little experience. Model Mayhem is a great place to visit to get inspiration on what not to do, btw. There is some good work there and there is also some atrocious stuff.

Good luck with it all.


----------



## KmH (Apr 22, 2010)

How about the American Society of Media Photographers, ASMP www.asmp.org.

Or the Professional Photographers Association, PPA www.ppa.com

Or the Professional Fashion Photographers Organization, PFPO www.pfpo.net


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 22, 2010)

KmH said:


> the Professional Fashion Photographers Organization, PFPO www.pfpo.net



I knew I could count on you to find the right one. That sure sounds like it :thumbup:

Although I think a fashion industry org. could be very helpful too.


----------



## dom yo (Apr 22, 2010)

wow awesome, that seems very useful
i appreciate the help guys


----------

